# [OT] Videobearbeitung unter Linux?

## MrTom

Bin nicht der große Video-Fachmann. Kenne halt unter Windows/Mac Premiere und co. Nun habe ich zum ersten mal den Fall, das ich unter Linux ein AVI bearbeiten möchte. Meine Digital-Kamera kann auch Videos aufnehmen. Ein paar dieser Videos sind nun zu dunkel und ich möchte diese dann auch noch zusammenschneiden.

Nun zur eigentlichen Frage:

Gibt es was unter Linux (Open Source), mit dem ich die Videos bearbeiten kann, wie es unter MS MovieMaker, Premiere etc. möglich ist?

----------

## redbuller

jo, und wenn hier die video-fachleuts dem MrTom unter die arme greifen könnt ihr mir auch grad erklären wie ich nen video-film (vhs) am beschden auffe platte knall, bearbeite und als svcd brenne. 

nich meckern, suchfunktionen hab ich schon ausgereizt. 

hab ne leadtek winfast a 250 ultra td, das iss ne ti4600 mit tv eingang unn so. 

also falls jemand auch so was hat und sich mit video-bearbeiten auskennt: ein hau-tuh waere echt net . .

----------

## Brrakker

Hallo,

@MrTom:

Versuch doch mal avifile

http://avifile.sourceforge.net

@redbuller:

Kommt auf deine Hardware an. Ich konnte gute Ergebnisse erzeugen mit meiner BTTV-Karte. Einfach transcode in raw schreiben lassen (Achtung setzt viel Festplattenspeicher voraus), diese raw dateien dann mit der normalen sequenz in vcd oder svcd konvertieren.

Das ist alles eigentlich sehr gut auch auf der transcode Webseite beschrieben.

http://www.theorie.physik.uni-goettingen.de/~ostreich/transcode/

Gruss

Jan

----------

## redbuller

vielen dank fuer die prompte anwort.

der link sieht gut aus. dass die aktion press viel platte verbraucht, hab ich schon einkalkuliert und ne 160er platte reserviert. 

ich hab auch noch huttel mit vcdimager umzugehen. der beschwert sich bei mir bei wirklich jedem film. hast du da erfahrung mit?

----------

## boris64

ich bin auch auf der suche nach 'nem videoschnittprogramm

und dabei auf dies hier gestossen. leider kann ich euch noch nicht

sagen, wie gut das ganze ist, weil hier wird gerade noch kräftig

quellcode gebacken. für infos gibt es ja 'ne webseite...

media-video/kino

      Latest version available: 0.6.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,310 kB

      Homepage:    http://kino.schirmacher.de/

      Description: Kino is a non-linear DV editor for GNU/Linux

----------

## MrTom

@redbuller:

Hab diesen Artikel gefunden. Die Software nennt sich nun cinelerra und ist im Portage.

http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2000/06/Videoschnitt/videoschnitt.html

Hab mir folgende Porgramme angesehen:

cinelerra, avifile, avidemux2, kino...

Mit keinem der Programme konnte ich was anfangen. Lag eigentlich nicht am Funktionsumfang, sondern an den Problemen mit den Video-Files. 

Bei meinem AVI ist der Sound bei einem Programm wie bei Micky Mouse und beim nächsten ist alles zu langsam und zu tief. Hab mal andere Files zum testen genommen. Bei vielen der anderen brechen die Programme gleich ab etc.

Werde es aber nicht aufgeben und meine Ergebnisse posten!

----------

## redbuller

vielen dank fuer die vielen infos. werd ich alles ausprobieren. 

anscheinend iss das interess an video-krams bei uns gentoo-lern groesser, als ich dachte. . .

----------

## MrTom

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ich bin auch auf der suche nach 'nem videoschnittprogramm
> 
> 

 

```
*  media-video/cinepaint

      Latest version available: 0.18

      Latest version installed: 0.18

      Size of downloaded files: 9,519 kB

      Homepage:    http://cinepaint.sourceforge.net/

      Description: motion picture editing tool used for painting and retouching of movies

```

Bin damit am rumspielen. Sieht gut aus, aber hat wie alle anderen die ich gerade teste, Probleme mit meinen Input-Files.

EDIT: Das war gerade mein 100ster post  :Smile: 

----------

## MatzeOne

cinelerra wäre toll, wenn es bei mir nicht ständig abstürzen würde...

im moment arbeite ich mit avidemux2 bin auch zufrieden, aber ein programm a la adobe premiere wäre schon besser...

auf www.mainconcept.de gibt's ne preview für main actor 5 für linux, davon kann ich allerdings nur abraten, da es mit stinknormalen avis (mit dvgrab erstellt von ner ieee1394-cam) und einigen andern files bei mir nichts anfangen konnte...

----------

## MrTom

[quote="MatzeOne"]cinelerra wäre toll, wenn es bei mir nicht ständig abstürzen würde...

im moment arbeite ich mit avidemux2 bin auch zufrieden, aber ein programm a la adobe premiere wäre schon besser...

/quote]

Soweit bin ich auch... avidemux2 ist scheinbar wirklich nicht schnlecht. Cinelerra ist wirklich Schrott. Macht gar keinen Spass damit rumzuspielen. Aber gebe nicht auf! Vielleicht finde ich noch eine Software die alles so kann, wie ich es will  :Wink: 

Wollte nun mein AVI mit lav2mpeg mal in ein MPEG umwandeln, aber da gibts auch Probleme

```
**ERROR: [lavinfo] File /home/tom/Desktop/MVI_1228.AVI has 15.000150 frames/sec, choose norm with +[np] param
```

Komm da nicht weiter, bin scheinbar zu doof für Videobearbeitung. Sollte bei den Servern bleiben. Finde so eine Option nicht

So ein Mist. Da muss ich mir doch noch einen Mac kaufen  :Wink: 

----------

## aardvark

Servas alle

Ich muess zu diese tolle emphelungen hinzufuegen..:

"avidemux"

Eine applikation mit funktionalitaet wie virtaldub unter dass teuflische betreibsystem aus occupiertes apacheland.

Pass auf, dass du verison 2.0.20 bekommst. Beim letzen versuch habe ich dazu gebraucht:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge avidemux

```

Dann gibts noch linuxvideostudio, aber das ist noch lange net fertig.

Zum videograbben verwende ich von "mjpegtools" lavrec aber das ist spezifisch geeignet fuer zoran-artige analog grabbers.

----------

## EOF

Hab ach mal ein bisschen mit cinelerra rumgespielt und hab es ebenfalls mehrmals zum absturtz gebracht  :Sad: . An sich sieht es sehr brauchbar aus. 

Hat schon wer das ultimative programm gefunden ?

@MrTom 

Das problem mit den nicht lesbaren videos kommt von dem mjpeg format.

Also erst mit mencoder in was brauchbares konvertieren.

http://www.edginet.org/techie/linux/canon_movies.html

----------

## MrTom

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Das problem mit den nicht lesbaren videos kommt von dem mjpeg format.
> 
> Also erst mit mencoder in was brauchbares konvertieren.
> 
> http://www.edginet.org/techie/linux/canon_movies.html

 

Super Link.  Hab eine Canon S40 und damit auch die Videos erstellt. Einiges davon ist mir sehr hilfreich. Leider gibt es immer noch Probleme mit der Audio-Wiedergabe. Passiert mit WAV, MP2 etc. Die Wave im AVI ist schon nicht Standard. Probiere nun mal damit rum.

----------

## schmutzfinger

fürs konvertieren und skalieren kann ich ripmake wärmstens empfehlen. das ist ein script was beim umgang mit den zahlreichen transcode programmen hilft. mit avirecompress aus dem avifile paket, kann man avi's heller machen und noch 2,3 andere einfache filter anwenden. ripmake ist nicht im portagetree, man kannn es aber einfach hier  http://www.lallafa.de/bp/ripmake.html runterladen und z.B in /opt/bin verlinken.

----------

